# ASA targets for 2019



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Usually announced at the directors meeting saturday night.

I havent heard of any new targets in the works. But you could probably look back to what targets rotated out a few years ago and plan on seeing them back in.

Except for bedded buck, and standing bear - I am not sure those will come back. Standing bear is a nightmare in wet sloppy lanes, which we seemed to have a lot of this year....LOL

I agree - I could use a break from the black buck.

Maybe Hyena comes back? Feeding doe? Maybe the ram will return?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Usually announced at the directors meeting saturday night.
> 
> I havent heard of any new targets in the works. But you could probably look back to what targets rotated out a few years ago and plan on seeing them back in.
> 
> ...


Art told me that he would be surprised to see any target with the non-plastic horns be brought back due to cost. I would like to shoot the bighorn ram or the dall sheep.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

New Tapir....










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> New Tapir....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a big fail.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

TRX32 said:


> This is a big fail.....


How? It's just a target....

I hear there will be 3 more targets as well. Don't know if new or just returning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

That thing is ugly. Who hunts a Tapir? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Howling wolf/coyote is the other new one. I’m guessing a bear and cat will be retired


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Howling wolf/coyote is the other new one. I’m guessing a bear and cat will be retired


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

IMO, ASA should shoot targets resembling the north american game that ASA participants are likely to shoot. Deer/Elk/hogs/turkey/Goats/sheep/bear/wolf/coyote/cougar/etc . Tapir is stupid, IMO, next thing we know we'll be shooting zombies and dinosaurs.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mtn lion, antelope, mule deer and black bear are out.....Tapir and howling wolf added.....back to 20 targets instead of rotating between 22 like this year.


----------



## rbtireauto (May 4, 2017)

Such a big fail Art had 4 pages of orders!!!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

rbtireauto said:


> Such a big fail Art had 4 pages of orders!!!


Once an organization mandates that a target will be used in competition, many of the competitors are pretty much obligated to purchase it so they can practice on it regardless of how they feel about the design/aesthetics of the target.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

New targets means lots of orders for them which equals profits for McKenzie. How else do they get a return for sponsoring the ASA?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The Tapir is hideous. With that said, I'll be ordering one.


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

I like the new target!!!!! I think the ASA is doing a great job!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish they had kept the mountain lion and ditched that black panther.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey I like dinosaurs, but yeah your right, hate zombies....


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

carlosii said:


> Wish they had kept the mountain lion and ditched that black panther.


same here. id rather shoot the black bear than the black panther.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Mtn lion, antelope, mule deer and black bear are out.....Tapir and howling wolf added.....back to 20 targets instead of rotating between 22 like this year.


I wish they had kept the muley and get rid of one of the whitetails. 
figures the mule deer is the only target i dont have of those 4


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

How about a Nutria? They are becoming a menace in some areas.


----------



## bigaaronricks (Oct 25, 2018)

I sure hope they dont bring the standing bear back i hate that thing with a passion


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I like this Tapir ...... you wanna know why ? The rings look very easy to see !!!!!!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Glad I only live about an hour from Art and go down and shoot with him at his place lol..... I do like the rings and the upper looks easy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Howling Wolf


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

The turkey is on sale for $202 on the McKenzie website today for Cyber Monday. Free shipping when you enter the code.


----------

